# Suche gute Karpfenrute mit dünnen Blank



## Kevin_NRW (16. Juli 2013)

Nabend Leute,

da ich mir nun gern einige Sachen neu zu karfen bzw. zu verbessern, suche ich nun nach neuen Ruten. Wichtig ist mir:

Dünner Blank
Bis 3 lb
Parabolische Aktion. 
Gute Weitwurfrute
Preis ist nebensache. An den ruten würde ich gern die Aktuellen Baitrunner. 

Danke


----------



## Carras (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Suche gute Karpfenrute mit dünnen Blank*

Moin.

Dünner Blank, parabolisch und gute Weitwurfrute (hier nehm ich mal > 100 m an),....ist schon ein spezieller Wunsch.

Mir würde da einfallen:

Century C2
Free Spirit S Range
Harrison Torrix, oder die neue Cerbera
Nash NR

Oder eine von RST, die lobt der Cyberpeter sehr,.... soll auch was ganz feines sein.


Ist nicht ganz einfach, weil Weitwurfruten normaler Weiße, keine richtig parabolische Aktion haben.


Gruß


----------



## Carphunter2401 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Suche gute Karpfenrute mit dünnen Blank*

wen das geld keine rolle spielt,lass dir deine ruten aufbauen.


----------



## cyberpeter (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Suche gute Karpfenrute mit dünnen Blank*

Hallo Kevin,

3lbs - durchgehend parabolisch - Weitwurfrute (> 120m) sind Eigenschaften die nur schwer bzw. eigentlich gar nicht vereinbar sind egal was Du bereit bis dafür auf den Tisch zu legen - zumindest kenne ich keine Rute mit der das machbar wäre wenn man nicht gerade ein absolut begnater Werfer ist.

Was allerdings machbar ist sind Ruten die zumindest in die Nähe des ganzen kommen also eine annähernd parabolische Aktion und eine Wurfweite bis ca. 120 m so man über die Technik verfügt.

Im Highendbereich wären das die die schon erwähnte C2 und die RST, dazu noch die Century CPU und evtl. noch die neue NG die ich jedoch nicht in den Fingern hatte. Die Free Spirit E bzw. S, Torrix in 3lbs packen die Wurfweite sind dann aber auch nicht mehr annähernd parabolisch sondern semi, geht man mit der Testkurve runter z.B. auf 2,75 lbs kommt man zwar wieder annähernd in diesen Bereich, aber die Wurfweite reicht dann nicht mehr. Die Cerbera kenne ich nicht. 

Im Mitteklassebereich kenne ich eigentlich nur die Daiwa Ryukon mit der die 120m allerdings nur bei sehr guter Technik zu erreichen sind. 

Es gibt zwar im Mittelklassebereich jede Menge Ruten mit denen man, entsprechende Technik vorausgesetzt, auch 120m werfen kann aber dann ist halt einfach keine parbolische oder auch nur annähernd parabolische Aktion mehr drin sonder eine semi.

Schreib mal genau welche Wurfweite Du brauchst und wenn Du bereits bist von der Parabolik etwas abzurücken kommst Du auch deutlich billiger weg.



Gruß Peter


----------



## karpfendicker (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Suche gute Karpfenrute mit dünnen Blank*

Hey 

Die daiwa black widow in 3lbs is sehr gut sehr schlank sogar 


Habe sie selber


----------



## Kevin_NRW (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Suche gute Karpfenrute mit dünnen Blank*

Guten morgen zusammen,

@cyberpeter
danke für deinen ausführlichen Beitrag. Ich befürchte, das ich dann wohl doch zu wenig überlegt hate was die Aktion der Ruten angeht. Klar, es wäre schön wenn das möglich wäre, aber das ist es wohl nicht. 

Nun gut, ich bin durchaus bereit die Aktion zu überdenken. Wurfreichweite welche erreicht werden müssten sind jedenfalls teils höher als 120 Meter. Da hier im Gewässer weder Boote noch Futterboote genutzt werden dürfen um die Montagen raus zu bringen muss eben geworfen werden. Die Interessanten Stellen sind wie so oft, leider weiter draußen.


----------



## Carras (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Suche gute Karpfenrute mit dünnen Blank*

Hi,

also mit über 120 Metern, ist das schon eine Ansage.
Hier wirst Du nicht drumrum kommen, auf Ruten zurück zu greifen, die doch deutlich in die Semi Parabolik gehen.
Man muss hier grundsätzlich gesehen, auch wirklich gut werfen können um zielgenau auf über 120 Meter zu werfen, egal ob man da ne High End Rute hat oder nicht.


Gruß


----------



## teilzeitgott (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Suche gute Karpfenrute mit dünnen Blank*

120 meter sind wirklich ne ansage.
da muss man wirklich schon ein guter werfer sein, egal welche rute man hat.
auch wenn man ständig lesen kann wieviele wurfwunder es gibt die 120 meter oder mehr locker schaffen.
einfach mal auf einen fussballplatz gehen und wirklich gucken gehen...die sportplätze sind meist zwischen 90 und 110 meter lang von tor zu tor, wenn möglich mal die rute mitnehmen und werfen, ich bezweifel das die meisten die weite wirklich schaffen werden.
muss nur ein wenig wind auf das ufer stehen von dem man wirft und schon sieht es schlecht aus.
ich würde nochmal gucken ( loten und so ) ob es nicht auch dichter am ufer stellen gibt an denen du fisch fangen kannst.
in den wenigsten fällen gibt es keine guten plätze ufernah.
wir haben hier auch ein gewässer an denen es alle weit draussen auf den sandbänken ( 80-120 meter) versuchen.
ich spare mir das ganze, fast immer ziehen die fische an den uferkanten lang, da reichen oft schon kleine kanten am ufer, ein wenig schilff oder ein paar seerosen.
wie gesagt, ich kenne deinen see nicht, das soll auch nur eine überlegung sein.

ps... war 5 tage an dem see an dem alle weit werfen weil sie denken nur da stehen die fische.
ich habe mehr als gut gefangen 17 fische in 5 tagen, darunter 2 fische von über 30 pfund und 10 über 20 pfund.
der schöne spruch, warum in die ferne schweifen wenn das gute liegt so nahe hat schon seine berechtigkeit


----------



## cyberpeter (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Suche gute Karpfenrute mit dünnen Blank*

Hallo Kevin,

ich würde erstmal mit Google Earth die betreffenden Gewässer heraussuchen und dann mit Hilfe der Funktion Lineal abmessen wieviel Wurfweite Du wirklich brauchst, da kann man sich in die eine bzw. andere Richtung stark "verschätzten" ...

Sollte es wirklich so sein, dass Du über die 120m raus mußt würde ich das ganze nochmal überdenken. Denn mit der Rute+Boilie relativ genau auf 130m zu kommen ist selbst mit geeignetem Gerät und viel Training schon eine sehr gute Leistung aber noch zu schaffen. Dann aber den richtigen Platz mit einer Lotrute zu finden, denn nicht immer hat man das Glück das dieser Spod das andere Ufer ist, was man nur nicht befischen aber betreten darf und erst recht das Futter dahinzubringen geht aufgrund des richtigen Gerätes 2 Weitwurfruten+Rollen und dazu noch eine geeignete Weitwurf Lotrute und Spodrute zzgl. Rollen so richtig ins Geld - grob geschätzt für 4 Ruten+Rollen+Schnur noch nicht mal "Highend" ca. 1.600 €.  Dazu wirst Du, wenn Du nicht gerade ein Naturtalent bist, die nächsten Wochen mit "Wurftraining" verbringen und nicht mit angeln.

Gerade an einem im Nah bis Mittelbereich sehr stark befischten See kann es Sinn machen so zu fischen denn diese Weiten werden, wenn Boote verboten sind, aufgrund des imensen Aufwand wenn überhaupt nur von wenigen befischt und dann meist nur recht "halbherzig", sprich es wird ohne Loten und füttern einfach nur die Montage an einen vermutet guten Platz gefeuert. Allerdings kann man auch im Nahbereich, wie Teilzeitgott sehr richtig angemerkt hat, selbst bei hohem Angeldruck noch gute Spods finden wenn man sich mühe gibt und vorallem Spod beangelt die möglist weit vom Parkplatz entfernt liegen.


Gruß Peter


----------



## Kevin_NRW (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Suche gute Karpfenrute mit dünnen Blank*

Hallo Peter,

genau so habe ich das auch gemacht. Ich habe dir mal eine Grafik angehängt. Die Markierten stellen sind absolute Hot Spots wo regelmäßig gut gefangen wird. Natürlich möchte ich dann auch die entsprechende Stelle befischen. Das Problem ist nur, das diese stellen weit draußen liegen. Das Ufer welches du direkt am Spot siehst, darf nicht betreten werden.


----------



## Carras (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Suche gute Karpfenrute mit dünnen Blank*

Hi,

und wie bekommst Du Dein Futter auf die 140 Meter?

Gruß


----------



## Sensitivfischer (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Suche gute Karpfenrute mit dünnen Blank*

Wenn die Ansicht, ungefähr das widergibt, was man in natura vorfindet, dann verdächtige ich noch andere Stellen gut zu sein!


----------



## cyberpeter (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Suche gute Karpfenrute mit dünnen Blank*



Kevin_NRW schrieb:


> Hallo Peter,
> 
> genau so habe ich das auch gemacht. Ich habe dir mal eine Grafik  angehängt. Die Markierten stellen sind absolute Hot Spots wo regelmäßig  gut gefangen wird. Natürlich möchte ich dann auch die entsprechende  Stelle befischen. Das Problem ist nur, das diese stellen weit draußen  liegen. Das Ufer welches du direkt am Spot siehst, darf nicht betreten  werden.



wie Sensitivfischer schon geschrieben hat würden  mir da auch so einige Spod einfallen die ich vorher befischen würde so  man sie auch beangeln kann sprich Zugang zum Ufer bzw. Kraut am Spod usw. und der Einwand mit dem Futter von Carras ist, wie ich ja schon geschrieben habe, nicht so ganz von der Hand zu weisen ... 

Auf  den ersten Blick erscheint mir das Gewässer aufgrund des Uferbewuches und der nicht begehbaren Uferseite  aber so, korrigiere mich wenn ich falsch liege, dass es nur wenige  Stellen gibt wo man überhaupt genug Platz hat um überhaupt zu werfen weshalb die Wurfweiten zu den Spods teilweise recht groß sind.

Von welchen Stellen aus kannst Du denn überhaupt sinnvoll angeln?


----------



## Kevin_NRW (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Suche gute Karpfenrute mit dünnen Blank*

@Sensitivfischer
Prinzipiell gebe ich dir recht. Da aber das Bild von Google ja nur von der Höhe aus gemacht wurde, ist einiges nicht zu sehen bzw. zu erkennen. 

Deine Markierung vor der Landzunge ist ein alter, gesprengter Bunker. Angeln fast unmöglich da exteme Hängergefahr. Vom Verlust des Fisches mal ganz zu schweigen. Die Markierung an meiner Markierung des Spots (Links) liegt gut 110 Meter, eher weiter weg, von daher auch ein Weitwurf von nöten. Ansonsten recht schwirig. Der See ist auch alles andere als einfach. Viel Kraut usw. 

Was das füttern angeht: Das ist sogar ganz gut möglich. Vom Verein aus wurde es verboten, das Ufer zu betreten/beangeln. Wenn man mit der dort arbeitenden Firma aber spricht, lassen die einen kurz das Ufer betreten und so kann und wird dann auch gefüttert. 

Es ist eigentlich fast überall möglich zu angeln. Der bewugs ist okay und wird auch gepflegt.


----------



## cyberpeter (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Suche gute Karpfenrute mit dünnen Blank*

Hallo Kevin,

dann würde ich mir mal folgende Ruten anschauen:

Sportex Brillant 13ft / 3,5 lbs
Daiwa Infinity DF 13ft / 3,5 lbs
Century C2 13ft 3,5 lbs
RSt 13ft / 3,5 lbs
Fox Horizon 13ft / 3,5 lbs

Das sind alles Ruten wo Du nach entsprechenden Training eigentlich bis zu 140 m und viell. sogar mehr werfen kannst. Es gibt sicher noch mehr aber die kenne ich halt. Von den genannten ist die RSt und die Brilliant von der Aktion am "weichsten".

Sicher gibt es auch einige 12ft/3 lbs Ruten mit denen man gerade noch so an die 130m kommt. Hast Du dann aber mal einen schlechten Tag, schlechte Witterung wie z.B. etwas Wind oder Regen kommst Du da nicht mehr hin. Deshalb würde ich, wenn Du wirklich auf diese Weite gehen willst lieber etwas "Spielraum" haben auch wenn es zu lasten einer etwas steiferen Aktion der Ruten geht. 

Nebenbei ich habe am WE seit ca. einem Jahr mal wieder auf weite Entfernungen geworfen weil wir die C2 13ft/3,5 lbs von einem Bekannten getestet haben. Da ich aufgrund Boot/Futterboot im vergangenen Jahr nicht mehr viel geworfen habe und wenn dann nur im Nahbereich bin ich, obwohl ich mal ganz gut geworfen habe bin ich mit der C2 ohne Montage noch nicht mal auf 120m gekommen während ich mit meiner 12 ft Brilliant mit ach und Krach auf ca. 120m, wo eine Boje stand, gekommen bin. Ähnlich wird es Dir vermutlich auch gehen wenn Du mit diesen Ruten das erste mal wirfst da hilft nur die Technik auf die deutlich steifere und längere Rute einstellen und üben, üben und nochmals üben und das Problem bei der Rute suchen ...  

Was die Rolle angeht ist die neue Baitrunner LC, die Du eingangs erwähnt hast, sicher zu diesem Zweck brauchbar wenngleich sie mir zumindest etwas zu "schwer" wäre. Aber das ist Geschmacksache.


Gruß Peter


----------



## Kevin_NRW (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Suche gute Karpfenrute mit dünnen Blank*

Hallo Peter und Rest  

das ich mich auf eine neue Rute erst einmal einwerfen muss ist mir sowieso klar. Solche Distanzen wirft man nicht mal eben so mit einer neuen Rute. 

Ich fischte bis jetzt max 2 3/4 lbs Ruten. Und selbst diese kamen mir schon recht hart vor am Anfang. Ich fische lieber weich als hart. Okay.. ich steh auf krumme Ruten beim Drill 

Im ernst: Ich werde mich wohl nochmal genauer umgucken und die genannten Ruten bei Gelegenheit mal in de Hand nehmen.


----------



## Carras (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Suche gute Karpfenrute mit dünnen Blank*

Hi

Du darfst eine 2 3/4 Lbs. Rute der Marke X nicht mit der Aktion einer Rute mit 2 3/4 lbs der Marke Y vergleichen.

Eine Century FBS oder Armalite mit 12 ft. und 2 3/4 lbs ist deutlich weicher als z.B. eine Century SP oder FS mit 12 ft und 2 3/4 lbs.

Gleiche Länge, gleiche Testkurve,.... aber grundverschiedene Aktionen ( Blanks).

Gruß


----------



## rainerle (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Suche gute Karpfenrute mit dünnen Blank*

.....an dem Wasser würde ich mir diesen von Dir gezeigten Spot und das damit verbundene Problem sparen und 2 andere Spots für die Fische "interessant" machen. Aber wenn man unbedingt auf 130m fischen will - dann nur zu!


----------



## hechtangler10 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Suche gute Karpfenrute mit dünnen Blank*

guck mal bei nash ruten 
kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen


----------

